# BON VOYAGE MELISSA!!



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

BON VOYAGE MELISSA! HAVE A WONDERFUL AND SAFE TRIP TO KENYA! TAKE LOTS OF PICS SO WE CAN ENJOY THEM WHEN YOU RETURN! WE WILL MISS YOU!:







lane:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Yay you get to go, have fun! I can't wait to see pictures when you get back.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, I hope she's going! If not, oh well it's the thought that counts, right?:brick::brick:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hope she is alright! The craziness over there seems to be getting out of control!!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Melissa if you are going we will be thinking of you. Hope you have a wonderful trip and a safe one. We need our forum goddess to come back safe and sound. :grouphug:

We know that we will be seeing a lot of great pics when you get back.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Have a great trip Melissa. Be safe!!!! Get great shots!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Have a great trip and I can't wait to see your wonderful pictures when you return!

Amanda


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Have a grrrrrreat time over there in Africa and bring back lovely pictures!! We can't wait to have ya back, but for now HAVE FUN!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

She left yesterday at 1pm with a lot of things going wrong (thankfully, nothing critical), but she got so much done before she took off, that I hope it balanced out all the stress. I haven't heard from her since then, so I hope that means she is well on her way to Kenya, if not there already. I've left Dawna a message to see if she's heard from her.

Hopefully, we won't hear from her for two weeks! It will be so neat to hear all of her stories and see her pictures.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just hope she stays out of harms way with all the craziness going on over there. At least I think it's a little better than it was a week or two ago. Fingers crossed for a fun trip and a great album (could it be anything less) when she gets back.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hope Melissa has a great time in Kenya. Can't wait to see her photos.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Melissa and her travel buddy Lois arrived safely and are getting some much needed sleep 
They were both exhausted, but really excited. 
Dawna


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Have a great time Melissa and a safe trip back!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Stay safe Melissa and have a great time!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Have a wonderful trip Melissa. We are all looking forward to your wonderful pictures.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Stay safe and have a great time.:whoo:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am so glad Melissa got to go on her trip...she wanted to go sooo bad...good for her:whoo:


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

*Melissa trip to Kenya*

Melissa:

I will be so interested to hear about your trip. I sent two glorious weeks in Kenya in 1976. 
Kenya was one of my best travel experiences.

Elayne


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Check out Melissa's blog www.blondeanddangerous.com for some pics from a Nairobi elephant orphanage and a giraffe manor. Cool!
Dawna


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

WOW Thanks for the heads up the photos are GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

oh my gosh, she's in Kenya now?! 
I'll be sending my prayers...it is so not safe to go now..... Here the national travel organisation looking out for the welfare for traveller has given negative travel advice, meaning that you can cancel your trip and get your money refunded...and this organisation does not give that advice lightly...
My sister went to Kenya 3 years ago, and ever since she's been in love with the country...If I had known in advance I could have told her to bring lots of ballpoint pens and white sport socks...ppl do anything for them...they give you beautiful handmade art in return! My sister is already collecting for her next trip....her dream is to open a resort there.....She is studying Tourism Managment and is in her final year....


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

The area where they are travelling has not been affected by the violence. They tour company postponed the trip for two weeks.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I'll tell her about the pens and socks. That's funny


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow Dawna. Thanks for reminding us of Melissa's blog. Love the pictures. It seems like they are having a great time. What a trip to remember.:biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just got lost in Melissa's blog. What unbelievable wildlife shots, but then again, I'm not surprised. She has such a gift. I can see I'll be visiting the blog often for updates.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Just visited Melissa's blog and can't believe the amazing photos! I also enjoyed those baby pics she has up there. You are soooooo talented, Melissa! I mean, I already knew that, but have to say it again. 

Just read in today's news that there were more killings in Nairobi so I'm sure things are going on right next door or even in the same towns Melissa's in. I dunno.... I'll be happy when she gets back!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Everyone please keep Melissa in their thoughts. This morning's new said more fighting broke out in Kenya today.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh boy Melissa, glad you made it to Kenia safely, but we'll all be even more glad when you make it back to Texas safely!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Awwwww, Melissa. I love elephants, they're my favorite animals in the world! Those pictures are GORGEOUS, every time I see elephants, it makes me cry, they're such great animals with lots of personality.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm thinking positive thoughts for ya Melissa! I hope you're having a great trip. Stay safe, we are all a bunch of worry warts! Ohhh forgot to mention, I saw your blog and the baby ellies are sooooo cute!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I heard from Melissa earlier today. It's the first time she's had phone service in about 3 days.....they are having a blast. Although I'm still pouting because I couldn't go 
I am so excited for them. I AM ready for her to be home tho. 
Dawna


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Aww, thanks for the update Dawna. I was just looking at the calendar to see how soon she'd be home. I guess I'm ready too - although you're probably even more anxious than I.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Glad to hear that they are safe and having a great time!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Dawna for the update, it's nice to know she is safe and having fun.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Dawna.. 

THANKS for the update...it's comforting to know that Melissa is safe and WONDERFUL to hear that she is having a blast! :couch2:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh i love elephants, they are so amazing. I just went to the wild animal park and I watched them for over an hour. What a great trip and I can't wait to see more pictures!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the update Dawna! I can't wait to see the pictures once Melissa gets back!


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh My Goodness, what a site Melissa. You are so beautiful and do such great photos. I think you should be working for National Geo. You do the web site here too. You are tooo smart and talented. Go Girl, Blondes do have more fun. If you are ever in Virginia, call me. I want some glamor shots of my Havs. You are in our prayers.

xxoo


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I've been wondering and worrying about our Melissa. Glad to hear the good news, Dawna. Thank you!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I was watching the news this morning, more fighting has broken out in Kenya.

Melissa, I sure hope you are safe, your blog hasn't been up-dated for awhile.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Melissa is fine. Still LOVING Africa and seeing all kinds of wildlife and getting wonderful photos and video. She has phone service at times, but hasn't had internet service at all since she posted on her blog. 

Dawna


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thats for the update Dawna. Great to hear Melissa is having a great time. I'm looking forward to all the pictures. :whoo:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Great to hear Melissa is OK. I just saw an article about all the problems in Kenya and was praying she would be OK.

I bet the pics will be great as usual.

Thanks for letting us know Dawna.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Dawna,

Great to know that Melissa is fine and enjoying her trip. I can't wait to see the pictures and videos, I bet they will be awesome.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Glad to hear she is okay, some scary scenes on CNN this morning. But hopefully that is just radicals in certain locations.

Amanda


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm glad to hear she's doing fine and enjoying her vacation!! Looking forward to seeing the pictures here too!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Glad to hear all is OK with Melissa. Hope she gets home safely soon. I am anxious to see more on the blog once she gets access!!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

How many more days until Melissa gets back? 

Kenya really is not a great place to be right now --beautiful, but not safe. I am sure there will be a great big collective sigh of relief from this forum when she returns.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Diane,
She should be home day after tomorrow 
Dawna


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thankfully, Kenya isn't like a one-neighborhood sized town. I'm sure they are doing a great job at staying out of all the controversy & fighting or they wouldn't have gone. Still, I'll be glad to yak at her again when she's home.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

:bump2:

Hey Melissa. Just wondering how you are doing and how was the trip?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I just saw this thread, how nice are yall????

I had the MOST fabulous time. I LOVED LOVED LOVED it and cant wait to go back.

I have put a ton of new pics on my blog and will be putting more up today. 
www.blondeanddangerous.com

I have to say, what ya'll are hearing here is not exactly how it is there. For instance there was a murder one day that was the result of a robbery, however they made it about the elections in the media. In Dallas, we have these things ALL the time. The town felt VERY safe. The Kenyan people are very good warm hearted, hard working people and this is affecting everyone of them. The actions of a SMALL group. Most of the violence is happening in the slums. While I would not walk through those areas, I felt safe at our hotel in Nairobi. I just hope it stops, for the lives of all the Kenyans who did not ask for this. Tourism has fallen so much and when we are not there, they do not work. I would go back in a heart beat and hope too next year.

I hope yall enjoy the pics. Thank you SO much for your nice words and keeping me in your thoughts. The closest we came to danger is when we all stopped at a gas station and one of our drivers had a seisure. We were on our way to Amboseli and stopped so another group could catch up with us. Had that happened a few moments later when we were on the road, the people riding with him would not have faired well. He has some sort of tumor in his brain and already had surgery. So keep HIM In your thoughts also.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Great photos!!!*


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa, such beautiful photos. I love the elephants!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

THOSE PICTURES ARE GORGEOUS! What a talent you have!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Melissa, did you use certain filters on your lenses?
The lighting is awesome!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I didn't use filters, I just got up at 5am!!!! We shot mostly at sunrise and sunset. I agree, the lighting was great.
Thank you everyone, I am having a blast editing them. Im getting to all the cheetahs now.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Love the photos! Can you come to AZ and give me photography lessons? You're not busy are you?? :biggrin1:
Go Stogie at Westminster!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Melissa, those are great pictures! I LOVE them.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Awesome photos!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Melissa, I dont even have the words for those photos!! I am so jealous!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Melissa,

I loved seeing all your photos. They (and you) are amazing! I feel like I was there, without the discomfort and bug bites. Thanks!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa,

The pictures are incredible!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Melissa, How amazingly talented you are. I can't believe how close you got to the animals. you caught amazing detail and expressions. Your work really does stand out.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I've always wanted to go to Africa...had the chance in 1973 when I was in college....parents couldn't afford the $1200 for the three week course....sure wish i'd taken out a loan and gone anyway!!! Your photos are just spectacular and I still want to go someday, but i'd have to get a better camera!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Glad you are home! Looks like your trip was a huge success! Thanks so much for sharing your award winning photos!







hoto:lane::kiss:


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

The pictures were stunning and I especially loved the two cheetahs. They all look so graceful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Melissa. Great pics as usual. So glad you are back safe and sound.

Love your rooms in the tent in Mana. It looked so peaceful and to sleep with the sounds must have been great. What a connection with nature.


----------

